# Zingiberaceae



## ResolvableOwl (Nov 30, 2021)

Can't decide for no more than two (but no less than one) of these:

*galangal* (Alpinia glanga) *EO or CO₂ extract*
*ginger* (Zingiber officinale)* rhizom EO*
*ginger* (Zingiber officinale)* rhizom CO₂ extract*
*turmeric* (Curcuma longa)* EO*
ETA: *ginger lily* (Hedychium spicatum) *EO*
ETA: *ginger* (Zingiber officinale) *greens EO*
Opinions?

I'm a huge fan of ginger in the kitchen (all the way down to chewing it pure). Turmeric too (I just hate cleaning the tools afterwards). I know galangal only as powder, but like it as well. Rumor is that EOs steam-distilled from these rhizoms aren't very faithful to the original aroma. Is this true? Does ginger EO have the resinous sweet frankincense-like scent of cooked ginger, or rather the straight, burning spicy-hot character of raw ginger?


----------



## fredntan (Nov 30, 2021)

I'm a newbie here.....

But would infusing say ginger in oil first....the ginger would need to be dried before infusing in ginger....but infusing dried ginger, or turmeric in the oil first? Would the smell survive the soapafication process. 

Oils with dried herbs and such usually have to sit in a dark cabinet for months....but it can be speed up by putting it in instapot on yogurt setting...(in a Mason jar with a warm water bath)


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Nov 30, 2021)

Haha, thanks for your ideas. Yes, if I aimed for infused (fatty) oil, I'd go for dried rhizom (probably slicing and drying it), or powder. Turmeric powder is a quite popular soap addition, but mainly for the colour or peeling effect, less so for the scent. You're right, scent retention from infused oils is doubtful for all but a few botanicals.

BUT my question isn't about DIY, but rather about which essential oils/CO₂ extracts to purchase, from a company that is specialised on the separation of odorous substances from plants.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Nov 30, 2021)

LOL! When I read the title, "Zingiberaceae" I thought you found something growing in your petri dish and decided to name it after @Zing! 

That being said, I'm on the search for a ginger EO as well. I'm going for a "pretty" ginger like Ginger Lily FO. I've never purchased the EO, but the flower is my all-time favorite. If the EO is true to the flower, I'll be in 7th Heaven.

*Ginger EO, zingiber officinalis*
_*Ginger Lily EO*_
*Galangal co2 Kaempferia galanga aka Ginger Lily co2*


----------



## Zing (Nov 30, 2021)

Um, people?  We need to talk about licensing and royalties....  Ahem!


----------



## maryloucb (Nov 30, 2021)

I make an orange ginger turmeric soap with ginger EO, and I find the scent to be the more mellow cooked scent than the zingy (ahem) raw scent. It is pretty mild and subtle.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Nov 30, 2021)

maryloucb said:


> orange ginger turmeric


Would that be "orange" as in "color"? Or Orange EO fragrance? The reason I ask is because for a soap I made years ago, orange EO plus ginger FO was lovely together. I've used paprika powder + turmeric powder together to create a pretty speckled rosy orange-colored soap. The scent did not survive saponification.


----------



## maryloucb (Nov 30, 2021)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Would that be "orange" as in "color"? Or Orange EO fragrance? The reason I ask is because for a soap I made years ago, orange EO plus ginger FO was lovely together. I've used paprika powder + turmeric powder together to create a pretty speckled rosy orange-colored soap. The scent did not survive saponification.


Orange essential oil. I use the turmeric for the orange color. I also use a little litsea essential oil. It's lovely, but definitely subtle.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Dec 1, 2021)

Zany_in_CO said:


> That being said, I'm on the search for a ginger EO as well. I'm going for a "pretty" ginger like Ginger Lily FO. I've never purchased the EO, but the flower is my all-time favorite. If the EO is true to the flower, I'll be in 7th Heaven.


Oh gawd … there MUST be someone out there who distills EO from ginger greens! (@Catscankim ???) You just reminded me of my humble attempts to grow ginger, the leaves smell heavenly, just like the root tastes, but a bit more grassy and citrusy, and less sharp and hot. Makes a terrific tea!
Never heard of ginger lily, but it sounds worth a try in any case! I added it to the above list .



Zany_in_CO said:


> orange EO plus ginger FO was lovely together.



Too bad it didn't make it into the soap. Ginger + citrus is a really marvellous combo!


----------



## Basil (Dec 1, 2021)

I have ginger EO (zingerber officinale) made by Camden Grey. I believe it was @cmzaha who likes Camden EOs which is why I ordered it from there. It smells just like the description.i plan on using it with orange EO as well, but I haven’t tried it yet. I have used some others by them and they’ve been great.
Now I want to try it today, but focus focus Basil , you have labels to make


----------



## Basil (Dec 1, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> Oh gawd … there MUST be someone out there who distills EO from ginger greens! (@Catscankim ???) You just reminded me of my humble attempts to grow ginger, the leaves smell heavenly, just like the root tastes, but a bit more grassy and citrusy, and less sharp and hot. Makes a terrific tea!
> Never heard of ginger lily, but it sounds worth a try in any case! I added it to the above list .
> 
> 
> ...


My mother-in-law got me hooked on ginger marmalade!


----------



## soapmaker (Dec 1, 2021)

Zany_in_CO said:


> The scent did not survive saponification.


I make an orange cinnamon soap, it does survive the lye, it is mild and wonderful but does not sell as fast as others which contributes to an even milder smell. I just sold the last of what I made a year ago and it still smelled nice.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Dec 3, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> there MUST be someone out there who distills EO from ginger greens!


Just found that eocalc.com does indeed list an EO called “gingergrass” – but this is _Cymbopogon martinii_, a different thing than ginger greens, and arguably a much closer relative to palmarosa and lemongrass than to ginger proper.


----------



## Basil (Dec 3, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> Just found that eocalc.com does indeed list an EO called “gingergrass” – but this is _Cymbopogon martinii_, a different thing than ginger greens, and arguably a much closer relative to palmarosa and lemongrass than to ginger proper.


@Zany_in_CO and owl, I have peace that I’m not the only one who replies to myself


----------



## violets2217 (Dec 3, 2021)

Not to change the subject, because I have a lemongrass Ginger FO that I love and would only hope that the EO fragrance would survive if I were to use it, but wouldn’t Ginger be a spicy/tingly EO for body use? I’m curious… 
The Ginger Lily sounds glorious!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Dec 4, 2021)

violets2217 said:


> wouldn’t Ginger be a spicy/tingly EO for body use?


Yes. It is known to be "warming".  Click on the link in Post #4.


> it's heating action relieves pain from arthritis, sore muscles, menstrual cramps, and headache.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Dec 4, 2021)

Yesterday I ordered some ginger EO (steam-distilled). One has to start somewhere. 
Curious how “warming” it is, and if I can concur with @maryloucb's judgment.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Dec 4, 2021)

Yesterday, I added Orange Ginger Marmalade to my grocery list.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Dec 4, 2021)

I haven’t tried orange ginger marmalade, but this ginger marmalade makes me very happy.


----------



## Basil (Dec 8, 2021)

I get my ginger marmalade from world market. It’s in the refrigerator now! So, to tie this together with this thread, maybe I should put 1tsp? or 1 Tbs? PPO??


----------



## Basil (Dec 8, 2021)

Basil said:


> I get my ginger marmalade from world market. It’s in the refrigerator now! So, to tie this together with this thread, maybe I should put 1tsp? or 1 Tbs? PPO??


Oh wait! Owl started that !


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Dec 8, 2021)

Basil said:


> I get my ginger marmalade from world market. It’s in the refrigerator now! So, to tie this together with this thread, maybe I should put 1tsp? or 1 Tbs? PPO??


No. Use a tsp or a tbsp (to taste), open the jar, and eat it pure. No pounds of oils required.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Dec 8, 2021)

I understand your not choosing ' ginger for scent'? rather for color! any hoot I have two EO's one the left smells great' though debatable if its 100% pure' per comments!? one on the right stinks to high heaven' I wont use it. maybe a rancid EO?  I can't imagine why it would smell so awful??


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Dec 8, 2021)

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> I have two EO's one the left smells great' though debatable if its 100% pure' per comments!?


Oopsie!  A quick google of  *OLA PRIMA, Ginger Essential Oil, 4 oz*  turned up this info — Ginger is sold out, but here is the info on the back label for Bergamot and others I checked.

*Ingredients: Bergamot Fragrance Oil and Triethyl Citrate Oil. *

Scroll Down To The Q & A For A Giggle.

Also, The Reviews Are Worth A Look.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Dec 8, 2021)

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> one on the right stinks to high heaven' I wont use it. maybe a rancid EO? I can't imagine why it would smell so awful??


I've found that essential oils rarely smell like "themselves" OOB. It's best to put a cotton ball on a 2" square of tinfoil. Add a few drops of the EO, let it sit for a while, sniff it and then fold the tinfoil over the cotton ball. Sniff after an hour so and continue to sniff once in while over 2 weeks to see how it "holds" and mellows. You'll have a better understanding of what the fragrance really is like.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Dec 8, 2021)

Zany_in_CO said:


> I've found that essential oils rarely smell like "themselves" OOB. It's best to put a cotton ball on a 2" square of tinfoil. Add a few drops of the EO, let it sit for a while, sniff it and then fold the tinfoil over the cotton ball. Sniff after an hour so and continue to sniff once in while over 2 weeks to see how it "holds" and mellows. You'll have a better understanding of what the fragrance really is like.


Agree. though not an expert on EO I think the "Now" brand ginger EO is rancid. the nose knows.  I'd like to purchase it from another source & compare the two. 
 Ol Prima ginger reviews EO is a mixed review & possible of not being 100% pure EO, however it smells good neat & in soap, good price as-well from amazon.  Sadly It's a common practice for many company's to dilute their EO w/ a carrier oil or another EO.  
Thank you Dear


----------



## Basil (Dec 8, 2021)

Zany_in_CO said:


> I've found that essential oils rarely smell like "themselves" OOB. It's best to put a cotton ball on a 2" square of tinfoil. Add a few drops of the EO, let it sit for a while, sniff it and then fold the tinfoil over the cotton ball. Sniff after an hour so and continue to sniff once in while over 2 weeks to see how it "holds" and mellows. You'll have a better understanding of what the fragrance really is like.


Going into my folder


----------



## Basil (Dec 8, 2021)

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> I understand your not choosing ' ginger for scent'? rather for color! any hoot I have two EO's one the left smells great' though debatable if its 100% pure' per comments!? one on the right stinks to high heaven' I wont use it. maybe a rancid EO?  I can't imagine why it would smell so awful??


And NOW is usually a reliable brand ….


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Dec 8, 2021)

Basil said:


> And NOW is usually a reliable brand ….


Agree bought a few EO's from them.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Dec 15, 2021)

First mission report from the recently arrived steam-distilled ginger EO!
I stirred two drops of the EO into a few mL of LS, and gave it a shot in the shower.

Just like @maryloucb has reported, the character is sweet-resinous like “candied” ginger, rather than the sharp, spicy bite of raw ginger. BUT besides this, it has an unpleasant off-smell. Hard to describe, somehow rotten but sweet and spicy at the same time. I dislike it in a way how I also dislike, say, laurel oil in Aleppo soap. Sadly, also no trace of citrusy goodness that sometimes is outright intrusive in some varieties of ginger root (and greens!). The pure EO itself does have this off-odour, but also diluted into the LS, and the lather. Thankfully, it doesn't linger in the air nor stick to skin.

Sadly, that's why I have to call this ginger EO useless in its pure form. It'll get its chance paired with citrusy, spicy, or balsamic scents – hopefully it can be tamed as a minor part of a blend (thinking of peru balsam, litsea cubeba, rosemary, and lemon).


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Dec 16, 2021)

Ginger EO is known for it's medicinal, therapeutic use rather than for scenting B & B products. So that's probably where the focus needs to be? There are some suggested blends toward the end of this article:

*Ginger EO - Uses, Benefits & More*!


----------



## Dawni (Dec 18, 2021)

maryloucb said:


> I make an orange ginger turmeric soap with ginger EO, and I find the scent to be the more mellow cooked scent than the zingy (ahem) raw scent. It is pretty mild and subtle.


I agree with this too. I've used ginger EO with turmeric colored soap too hehe. I can even say that mine smells kinda "sweet." Definitely no smell from the infused turmeric in the soap though I'm actually happy about that lol 

Which reminds me.. I have to go check on that soap to see if the scent is still there.

I've tested it in a massage oil - my mom loves it.

Zany's link lists some good blends with ginger..


----------

